# il rosa sta a un uomo come il rosso a un



## atigrato

Bonjour,

un petit souci je cherche une expression en français équivalente à:

sta a..... come il ... a...
Ex:
il rosa  sta a un uomo  come il rosso a un ....
pour exprimer deux choses incompatibles .

merci beaucoup.
Ann


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Ann,
Tu pourrais donner toute l'expression italienne dont tu cherches l'équivalent, et préciser le contexte?
Sinon, il me semble qu'on dit simplement: _convient/va aussi bien à ... que le ... à... _L'ironie dépend des mots non cités.


----------



## atigrato

matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour Ann,
> Tu pourrais donner toute l'expression italienne dont tu cherches l'équivalent, et préciser le contexte?
> Sinon, il me semble qu'on dit simplement: _convient/va aussi bien à ... que le ... à... _L'ironie dépend des mots non cités.


----------



## atigrato

dans le texte: la bestiemmia sta alla preghiera come la copula al corteggiamento
_"le blasphème sied à la prière comme une copulation à ...."
_cela a-t-il un sens?
J'oublie toujours de te remercier Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

Ouf ! C'est pas une expression toute faite, ça ! Je traduirais plutôt par "le blasphème est à la prière ce que copuler est à courtiser", je ne trouve pas mieux...

PS : Et pour bestemmia, on peut hésiter entre blasphème et juron. À toi de décider !


----------

